# Favourite Driving Locations



## RickDeckard (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm curious about driving areas you enjoy. I currently drive in rush hour traffic hell daily, so one of the stretches of roads I enjoy that's not too far is between Quebec City and Tadoussac. The last time I drove there, there was almost no cars on the road, pure joy, and I really enjoyed driving flanked by forests and mountains and coast lines, up and down hills and the scenery. (Tadoussac is a tiny town that's out of the way, its like time travelling to the 40s-50s because its among the lasts places on the planet without the ubiquitous franchises/chains, you can go whale watching, relax and that's about it. At this point there's no destination charging though).


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

East coast of Canada (Nova Scotia) is one of my favourites. I'd like to drive down the 101 from Vancouver through Oregon to LA someday


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Seven lakes and bear mountain in NY


----------



## RickDeckard (Apr 7, 2017)

I just saw that a Tesla Supercharer area is planned (La Malbaie) before the end of 2017, which will make possible the gorgeous drive to Tadoussac and back!
 
(with tons of energy to spare)

(For me it was the only place I knew Id like to go to, that was out of reach with a Model 3, and for which it would be more convenient to rent an ICE car, but even that wont be necessary)


----------



## Dash (Apr 6, 2017)

RickDeckard said:


>


I just had a road rash flashback.








Awesome.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Some of my favorite drives:
California Highway 1 - all the way from north of San Francisco to south of Los Angeles
California Highway 49 - through the California gold country
Baja California Sud Highway 1 from south of San Quintin to Cabo San Lucas - magnificent desert, Pacific Ocean, Sea of Cortez views
Any drive that takes me to "The Habit"


----------

